# teeny tiny tank



## shadesg53 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys!

Just got a Caravan and would love to have a small fish tank init.

I have Kept all sorts of tropical Fish before however, i am lookin for some ideas on what I can Keep in a Nice Little Tank.


Nothing to dull guys!


Nice bright - but small - Fish!


Thanks guys : victory:


----------



## philo (Jul 7, 2009)

a coupleofneon tetras


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

how about a nice shoal or neons or cardinal tetras in a well planted tank and a few corys for the bottom:2thumb:


----------



## shadesg53 (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah - good work there.

how small can I go Marine?


----------



## matt1993 (Jul 7, 2009)

small as you want it just gets harder the smaller you go


----------



## shadesg53 (Jun 29, 2010)

it has to be kinda small but at the same time i dont want a pint glass with a Clown Fish in it.

Is there any Tank kits that come at a Half Decent price i look at?


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

galaxy rasbora or boraras brigittae :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

How small is the tank space?

Tom


----------



## ctarry (Jan 24, 2007)

shadesg53 said:


> it has to be kinda small but at the same time i dont want a pint glass with a Clown Fish in it.
> 
> Is there any Tank kits that come at a Half Decent price i look at?


aqua qube 25l - its 12"x12x12 and around £50 comes with filter and light. no heater though


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

shadesg53 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just got a Caravan and would love to have a small fish tank init.
> 
> ...


How about a male betta?

Mine is 3yrs+ and has lived since i've had him very happily in a small cube tank and they're super easy to keep.

Do a bit of research, but mien is happy & healthy in a tank around this size - Fish R Fun FRF-1919 Black Aqua Box Aquarium Fish Tank


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Could have a little tank with a siamese fighter in it?

Are you there to feed daily etc.


----------



## shadesg53 (Jun 29, 2010)

annabel said:


> How about a male betta?
> 
> Mine is 3yrs+ and has lived since i've had him very happily in a small cube tank and they're super easy to keep.
> 
> Do a bit of research, but mien is happy & healthy in a tank around this size - Fish R Fun FRF-1919 Black Aqua Box Aquarium Fish Tank


this is a cool wee tank.

perhaps i will go with this one!


Thanks guys!


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

That tank imho is far too small for a betta. I would say 15-20l minimum for one.


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that tank would be fine for a male betta I've known people keep them successfully in smaller tanks. They don't really need much space at all and seem to fair better in smaller tanks than larger ones.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> That tank imho is far too small for a betta. I would say 15-20l minimum for one.


Even though I was the one who linked to the small tank, I do agree with this - I didn't realise how small the capacity of that was; who knew a couple of inches made so many litres of difference...

My cube tank is 15l, and my betta is small.

Having it a bit bigger will make your life so much easier in the long run, and water temperatures will be more stable. I use a newattino plus to heat the tank for my fighter, have stagnant water, and bright azoo substrate which really brings out his colours


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

natsuko said:


> I think that tank would be fine for a male betta I've known people keep them successfully in smaller tanks. They don't really need much space at all and seem to fair better in smaller tanks than larger ones.


I really have to disagree on this one. You can keep a goldfish in a bowl, and it might survive for a bit, or you could keep an oscar in a biorb, and again it might survive for a bit, but it won't thrive, and it certainly will not be happy!

So the tank is 5l... by the time you leave the gap at the top, add the gravel and account for the swimming space consumed by the filter quickly becomes less than 4. Then you've got a heater and decor to account for. I fail to see how anyone can call that 'fine'. And to think there are people with less than that...


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Those tanks are £20 at Pets at home.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

They do the tank with light & drawer in a 17litre version at pets at home for £29 - perfect compromise?

Here's the link, though it says only available instore & I'd ring ahead to check they have them before making a journey - 
Aqua Box 17 Litre Aquarium by Pets at Home (Available In Store Only) | Pets at Home


----------



## xxrachxx (Jan 1, 2009)

How often are you going to be at this caravan? Do you mean a static caravan or a touring caravan?


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

xxrachxx said:


> How often are you going to be at this caravan? Do you mean a static caravan or a touring caravan?


I was wondering the same thing?? If its a tourer, there will be lots of stress through constant movement. If its a static, or a tourer, it will need to be heated for a betta 24hrs a day.

With regards to a male betta in a 1.5 US gallon tank (1.2 UK gallons), and the people that say Bettas don't need much space, well try a bloomin great paddy field, or a canal, or a small stream........they're not small spaces at all are they?

Just because a betta has "survived" in someone's tiny tiny tank, doesn't make it right. Just :censor: me off when people jump to the Betta conclusion when a small tank is mentioned. And no one even bother with the "puddles" excuse.


----------



## shadesg53 (Jun 29, 2010)

The Caravan is a Dirty Massive Staic one - it even came with a Driveway and a big timber Deck.

And yeah am there everyday, so care wont be a problem. Am there everyday coz the site its on has a free pool and Gym :2thumb:

I keep My Snakes there too.

So the tank doesnt Need to tiny but Just a nice size. I was looking at Bio-orbs but the am not a fan of the little surface of water that meets the air at top.

Any one else thought about this??


----------



## pacman frogz (Jun 30, 2009)

like the other's said tertas are a good fish to keep you could get a little group of 5 or 6. and a betta are a good as well. but at the end of the day it is your tank so you can put what you like into the tank :lol2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

shadesg53 said:


> The Caravan is a Dirty Massive Staic one - it even came with a Driveway and a big timber Deck.
> 
> And yeah am there everyday, so care wont be a problem. Am there everyday coz the site its on has a free pool and Gym :2thumb:
> 
> ...


I find bettas do well in biorbs, and I happen to like them as tanks as well. I've converted my biorbs and put internals in them. It means that not only do I lose the gimmicky bubbles which I don't like, I can grow plants in a real substrate. If you can I'd go for at least the 30l.


----------



## shadesg53 (Jun 29, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> I find bettas do well in biorbs, and I happen to like them as tanks as well. I've converted my biorbs and put internals in them. It means that not only do I lose the gimmicky bubbles which I don't like, I can grow plants in a real substrate. If you can I'd go for at least the 30l.


 
this sounds pretty cool!


do you have any pics of your set-up?


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll try and get some for you, but in the meantime have a look at these. This user has some amazing tanks, and has made use of biorbs in a really good way. 
My Tanks...some Of Them Be Round! - Tropical Fish Forums


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG!! Anybody checked out that plastic tank on the Fish R Fun website??? Its only 1.3l!!!!:gasp:
You couldnt even keep a couple of shrimp in that surely NM a Betta!!:bash:


----------

